# Tarpon 140



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I got the OK from the wife to get a new yak in the next month or two. Right now I'm paddling a Scrambler XT which is not a bad yak for the money, but isn't really a great fishing kayak.

I'm leaning toward a Tarpon 140 right now. For you T140 owners out there, one thing I have not been able to find out about this yak in reviews is does it have any hull slap? The salesman told me "no" but then again he's a salesman. I paddled one once and liked it but it was on a glass smooth river.

I hear a lot of people who own these yaks are happy with them, is there anything that you don't like about it that I'm just not seeing yet? Seems like a nice ride to me.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Best thing would be if you could paddle one before buying.I wouldn't buy one unless I did first.
I paddled a Heritage Redfish in some chop about 1 ft in N.C. and it didn't have any slap .They are known for being quiet.
I now own a OK Prowler Trident15 it has very little hull slap but the Prowler Big Game that I paddled over at St. Petes did.
Hopefully someone that owns a Tarpon will chime in.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The tarpon is a pretty quiet hull, definitely more so than that scrambler at least. Like bbcroaker said, try before you buy.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have one a T140 and LOVE the hell out of it. I have added a rudder, gps/ff (Eagle 250), Scotty, flush mounts and full length anchor trolley.

The best mod I did was the rudder. In a wind, current or rough waters all I have to do is paddle. I have been out with friend that don’t have the rudder and they work three times as hard to paddle as I do. 

I can stand in it. I don't do it very often other than to look around in the flats. I have thrown a cast net and some lines. Not super stable when standing.

Hull span is not a concern unless they are breaking over the bow then it doesn't matter any way. I have, unfortunately, been dumped in the surf with a full load. Lost some gear but righting the yak was not a serious thing. 

I have had some 6 or 8 mile paddle days and was tired at the end of the day but was not sore. The roughest water I have been in to date has been 2’ and 3’ waves, got wet but was not worried about the water. I decided to get my 140 without a paddle test. Do I recommend that no. Why did I do that because I had just returned form Iraq and had read and read and read about LOTS of yaks and knew that the 140 was the one I wanted. I have no regrets at all. 

It can be tough at times due to the length if things are tight but to me that is nothing. In the big water speed and stability is not a concern. I have with the help of the wind and current paddled as fast as 6.5mps or so according to my GPS ground speed reading. I can’t keep this up for a long time but 1/2 or so is not much of a problem.

Two weeks ago, the day I got dumped, I was trolling Clark spoons at an average of 3.3 and did quite well. I caught many blues and a NICE lady fish, the lady was the largest I have every personally caught. 

I plan to go out in the big water tomorrow and catch some Spaniards for dinner. 

Do I recommend the Tarpon 140 yes. Is there hull slap? No. Where did I get it? Appomattox River Company new for $625.

That's my oppion and I'm sticken to it.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

There you go new to naples some good facts on the tarpon but I'd still paddle it and try others first.

MacPE6
Whish ARC store did you get yours? Which ever one you got it from you drove a long way unless they shipped it.
I go tmy Trident at the Farmville store.That is Kayak heaven they sell 3000 a year there one of the guys told me . They have a big selection and the biggest demo on the east coast in June every year.Last year I paddled every kind you could think of there. Even peddled 2 hobies.
Think ARC got the best prices .


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> There you go new to naples some good facts on the tarpon but I'd still paddle it and try others first.
> 
> MacPE6
> Whish ARC store did you get yours? Which ever one you got it from you drove a long way unless they shipped it.
> ...


I drove to the Farmville Store. Great folks. I would recommend them to anyone intrested.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys for your quick replies. You all gave me some great info.

I do plan on paddling one again before I buy one. I was just more interested in the things you don't always see until you paddle it for 2 months. You know, the little things that annoy you. We see a lot on this board about people finding defects and things after they buy them.

The T140 does seem to be laid out pretty well though. I think I will be happy with one.

Thanks again guys, you were all a big help.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Got one and yup I do love it but then again I havent paddled a lot of other style yaks. Have I dumped it YUP but due to my own fault for not paddling threw the waves.

My only draw back is to me it's a bit tippy but then again I am second on the list of Fat Guys In Yaks Club .

They are fast and love my rudder for longer paddles.


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a T140 and its a great yak. Super fast and its dry. Its a little harder to stand up on because its narrower than the ride and ocean kayaks.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

test ride the phoenix 140 and you will see the difference.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a T140 and it's a nice yak. Very quiet hull, especially compared to the Ride 135 I paddled all last week.
It's not at fast as an older W/S Freedom 15, but it is easier to stand in than the Freedom.

All around a good boat.
try to get one used


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

N2N, I tried the Tarpon and thought is was nice but, ended up getting a Heritage 120. I've been fishing clam alot and very easy to stand in plus no hull slap. Very quiet. Well I know i've been off this forum for awhile (busy fishing lol) Next time you go out pm me and we can hook up. 

fyi Big Snook and Tarpon in the canals!! :fishing:


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

rhorm said:


> N2N, I tried the Tarpon and thought is was nice but, ended up getting a Heritage 120. I've been fishing clam alot and very easy to stand in plus no hull slap. Very quiet. Well I know i've been off this forum for awhile (busy fishing lol) Next time you go out pm me and we can hook up.
> 
> fyi Big Snook and Tarpon in the canals!! :fishing:


I go out every weekend at Clam Pass, usually Saturday mornings but it depends on my wife's work schedule. I've been wanting to hit the canals but I don't have any friends with the nuts to do it. Something about giant reptiles, I don't know... We are definitly going to have to hook up. 

I've been seeing a lot of tarpon up in the bays the past few weeks but they got lockjaw. The red bite has been fairly good which is unusual this time of year. Usually I don't see any from June until September.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Hopefully this storm won't churn up the water too much.  So what are your favorite spots in the pass?


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

We spent most of the summer paddling through the pass and fishing for tarpon out in the Gulf. Now we are back in the bay. My favorite spot is the middle bay, about a 45 minute paddle from the launch. That bay gets no fishing pressure. Motorized boats can't fit through the trail in the mangroves to make it there, and getting through it paddling can be tough when the tide is ripping. Once your there, it's pristine. And fishy:fishing:

Yeah, I hope the fishing at least recovers by next weekend after this hurricane


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

If you are a large person then the T140 will most likely not be your cup. I have talked a few of larger folks and the didn't like it. It is tippy of your are larger. I am around 200 but use to it.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

e-mag said:


> test ride the phoenix 140 and you will see the difference.


I'm not even considering another yak with that style seat. That's one of the things I hate the most about my Scrambler, and why I will never buy another OK. I love that new Trident but won't even bother to try it because of that seat and the molded footwells.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x47/1fisher/HRBT005.jpg
See I told ya'll I do fish from my Yak and sad to say I do look like a fat boy on a Bobber but it's the PDF that adds the weight


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

Im selling my Tarpon 140 if you are interested. Comes with paddle, fishing crate w/ light, scotty rod holder, stake out pole, and new foot pedals. $700 and its yours.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

FFF check your Pm's.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its a reasonably good calm water boat. reasonably good speeds.

the new trident version of the Ok's are tough to beat for the ocean. the 13 is now available as well


----------

